
US official: Canadian marijuana users, workers, investors risk life border ban - anigbrowl
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/09/13/canada-weed-pot-border-783260
======
staticautomatic
We're becoming a stupid and hateful country.

~~~
mhh__
This is my worry from across the pond too. Perhaps I'm too young and nothing
has actually changed, but I hope the pendulum will swing back.

